
Complex Path for a Simple Portable Python Interpreter, or Snakes on a Data Plane - uberdru
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/02/14/the-complex-path-for-a-simple-portable-python-interpreter-or-snakes-on-a-data-plane/
======
PeterCorless
Credit to SantiMB for that wonderful photo with the snake on the woman's
shoulders.
[https://twitter.com/SantiMBPhotos](https://twitter.com/SantiMBPhotos)

